# Why Is Guru Gobind Singh Ji's Bani Not In Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji?



## Navdeep88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Why is Guru Gobind Singh Ji's bani not in SGGS Ji?


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Guru Gobind Singh Ji's Bani*

Guru Gobind Singh was the last person worthy enough to do so.


----------



## Navdeep88 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Guru Gobind Singh Ji's Bani*

Yes, but why?


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Guru Gobind Singh Ji's Bani*

Navdeep Ji Perhaps it is because it only contains Khasam ki Bani that was compiled by the Guru's and he decided that it did not need appending.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 2, 2012)

And who are we to SPECULATE on the whys and whos and whatnot ? Why was Guur nanak ji born in 1469..and NOT 1969 ?? why in Pakistan and NOT in Montreal ? Why Gurus wrote bani on Paper with INK and not on clay tablets/Gold tablets/marble stones ? Why Guurs never commissioned the making of huge statues like the ones the talibans destroyed in Afghanistan....a million why and whynots can be asked....so easily.

1. The FACTS:   Guru Nanak Ji collected the BANI that passed HIS TEST when He went on hsi worldwide journeys called Udasis. That is HOW the Bani of Kabor ravidass Ramanand, Namdev ec got its place in the SGGS.
2. Guru nanak Ji wrote His own Gurbani....as and when it came - and SANG it to the congregations daily till it was on the lips of many who daily visited the congregations as Bhai Gurdass Ji states in his vaars.
3. Guur nanak Ji passed on THIS GURBANI as the "Mark/Title of Succession" to the successor Guru. NOTHING else could mark the next GURU except GURBANI GYAAN. Same happened with each SUCCESSION.
4. Guur Amardass Ji first thought of constructing a Central Place of Sikhism...BUT Clealry explained that the REAL CENTRAL ABODE of the CREATOR is the HARMANDAR - OUR OWN PERSON...THE BODY that we are born with. Sure enough even with this CLARITY..when the BUILDING came to be constructed by Guru Arjun Ji sahib....much later this STONE BUILDING came to be.."portayed" as the ABODE of the CREATOR---HARMANDAR" even though the SPELLING of the word clearly shows a SIHAREE the Pronounciation is DELIBERATELY misinterpreted as BIHAREE to TWIST the HAR into HARI !! Genuine Sikhs find it hard to explain HOW..the Creator could be residing in this Harmandir when Guru nanak ji went all the way to Mecca to teach the Mulsims that the CREATOR cannot be residing in mecca !!
5. Guru Arjun Ji compiled the completed AUTHENTIC GURBANI into the AAD GRANTH....and SEALED the GRANTH via His Personal MOHR or SEAL called Mundawwnni Mahalla Panjavaan. (SLOK of Thanksgiving Tera Kita jatoh nahi is according to the symettry of the Granth because it also BEGINS with a SLOK..aad sach jugaad sach !!).
6. Guru hargobind, Guru har rai and Guru harkishan Ji DID NOT WRITE nay GURBANI and the AAD GRANTH remained as it was. ( Lots of SPURIOUS 'gurbani" was however penned by the DHIRMALL GROUP opposed to the GURUS under Mahalla Chevaan,  Mahalla satvaan )
9. Guru TEG BAHADUR ji wrote LOTS of GURBANI....even ADDING a NEW Raag that ONLY Guru teg bahdur Ji used in SGGS. Now heres a dispute of sorts. Many beleive that Guru Gobind Singh ji ADDED the Gurbani of Guru teg bahdar Ji at a place called DAMDAMA SAHIB near Paonta sahib in the mountains of Anandpur...and such COMPLETED BIRS of AAD GRANTH complete as we know it today as SGGS were COPIED and distributed in Guru Gobind Singh Jis presence where 52 kavis schoalrs writers were present at His darbar in Anandpur. The more popular story is that the Damdam sahib is the one in BHATINDA. The Scholars need to go further into this aspect of Sikh history because lots of Birs exist prior to Bhatinda Damdama sahib incident but they contain the Gurbani of Guru teg bahadur ji in full.
7. The FINAL indisputable FACT is that Guru Gobind Singh Ji had ALL the time in the world to ADD His bani (IF he indeed wrote any....and Hes still our GURU just as Guru hargobind ji or Guru har rai ji and Guru harkishan Ji who also NEVER wrote any Gurbani ...THIS REFUTES the totally spurious argument/logic that many pro-dg use to blackmail Sikhs..that How can we say " SGGS..is...Dassan Guruan dee bani when we leave out the alleged writings of Guru gobind Singh Ji.....The GURUSHIP of SGGS is based on the FACT that the Tenth nanak bestowed the SUCCESSION- GURGADEE on SGGS as the Next and Last GURU after HIm.....the Gurgadee is NOT Based on who wrote or didnt wrte what ?? IS Bhai lehnaa Jis SUCCESSION as GURU ANGAD based on the fact that Guru NANAK JI bestowed Gurgadee on Him or on whether Bhai lehnna Ji wrote Gurbani ??).
8 OUR GURU NOW..is One and ONLY SGGS. ONLY the GURU speaks GURBANI. PERIOD.


----------



## aristotle (Jan 3, 2012)

The 'Bani' of Guru Gobind Singh Ji (really?) finds no place in Guru Granth Sahib Ji. By Guru Granth Sahib Ji I mean the 'Bir' that was bestowed upon the Guruship by Guru Gobind Singh Ji HIMSELF. There could be no reason why the 'Bani' was worthy of being included in the Guru Granth Sahib Ji ans was not included, because the Tenth Master has all the time, opportunity and authority to do so.
Seriously, Talking about the 'Dasam Granth', authentic researches have never pointed out that whole of the Dasam Bani could be the work of Guru Gobind Singh Ji. Not many of us would know that the SGPC itself had issued a letter (Letter no.36672 dated 3,August,1973) excluding the 'Charitropakhyan' (which forms a major portion of the Dasam) from the Dasam Granth adding that it was only the translation of mythological Hindu texts, not Dasam Bani !!


----------



## dssidhu (Jan 8, 2012)

Only the Guru can tell. We cannot speculate why Guru Sahib chose not to add his bani to the Sri Guru Granth Sahib. We should not also try to pass a judgement on this decision of the Guru. Remember that Waheguru and Guru never make a mistake. What ever they do is right and should not be questioned.


----------



## lionprinceuk (Jan 9, 2012)

Hmm, perhaps because Add Guru Granth Sahib contains more shaant rass bani whereas banis in Dasam Granth are more geared towards bir rass and there for Singhs/warriors kshatriyas, with the Sarbloh Granth being even more so?


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Jan 13, 2012)

It appears that we are in confusion about the source of Banee. From Gurbani we can know that the Banee is from GuR and that is why Banee is refered as Gurbanee.
Therefore by understanding GuR we can get the answer of the question of this thread.
Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## Navdeep88 (Jan 13, 2012)

dssidhu said:


> Only the Guru can tell. We cannot speculate why Guru Sahib chose not to add his bani to the Sri Guru Granth Sahib. We should not also try to pass a judgement on this decision of the Guru. Remember that Waheguru and Guru never make a mistake. What ever they do is right and should not be questioned.


 
Uh... its not passing judgement, its a question out of curiousity. From what I recall, all the Guru Ji's questioned things in their status quo, from social, political to spiritual. Inquistiviness is not a shunned quality in Sikhism. I never passed any judgement... I didn't place any distincition between SGGS Ji, and the Gurbani writ by Guru Gobind Singh Ji... apart from that the latter seems more externally geared, more martial.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Jan 13, 2012)

See Gurus questioned the present actions of the people. You are questioning the past action of Guru. The only way to answer is to achieve the wisdom of Guru or meet someone who has it. Similarly, Bhagat Kabeer ji had a lot more dohay, but all were not added to Guru Granth Sahib.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jan 13, 2012)

Prakash.S.Bagga ji couple of comments.


			
				prakash.s.bagga said:
			
		

> It appears that we are in confusion about the source of Banee. _From Gurbani we can know that the Banee is from GuR and that is why Banee is refered as Gurbanee._


_This is false,  __"Banee is *from* GuR_". _Gurbani is "*of*" __Gur or about Gur/Creator._



			
				prakash.s.bagga said:
			
		

> _Therefore by understanding GuR _we can get the answer of the question of this thread. Prakash.S.Bagga


_The element of understanding GuR related to Gurbani and outside of Gurbani_. _ Gurbani in SGGS is a teacher__.  One learns and lives and become capable of learning more throughout one's life beyond the examples given in SGGS.

_Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Navdeep88 (Jan 13, 2012)

Kanwaljit Singh said:


> See Gurus questioned the present actions of the people. You are questioning the past action of Guru. The only way to answer is to achieve the wisdom of Guru or meet someone who has it. Similarly, Bhagat Kabeer ji had a lot more dohay, but all were not added to Guru Granth Sahib.


 
oh geez kanwaljit Singh Ji,

it was a question about history, the only explanation I'd gotten about it prior to this was that there was difference in style... so I thought I'd dig a little further and see if there was actually an event or a historical moment why the decision had been made.


----------

